# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Xu hướng chọn tour du lịch Tết Nhâm Thìn 2012 - tour du lich

## hangnt

Mừng năm mới 2012, nhiều gói tour trong và ngoài nước đã được các hãng lữ hành tung ra cùng nhiều quà tặng bất ngờ cho khách hàng. Tín hiệu đáng mừng trong mùa du lịch cuối năm nay là dường như cơn khủng hoảng kinh tế cũng không mấy ảnh hưởng tới nhóm “khách ruột” của các doanh nghiệp du lịch.



Du lịch biển đảo vẫn được chuộng trong mùa du lịch cuối năm (Ảnh: Searcher Vn/Vietnam+)
*Khách nội chuộng tour biển đảo*

"Lượng khách đăng ký tour Giáng sinh và Tết Dương lịch 2012 không có quá nhiều đột biến do hai đợt nghỉ này rất gần nhau. Hơn nữa, ngày càng nhiều du khách muốn đi chơi xa vào Tết Âm lịch do có ngày nghỉ dài hơn nên công ty vẫn duy trì được khách hàng thường xuyên," đại diện Vietravel cho biết.

Vietravel cũng đưa ra khuyến cáo: Các tour nội địa dịp lễ, tết cuối năm thường có xu hướng tăng giá từ 10-15% nên du khách cần lưu ý, để hạn chế tối đa rủi ro nên đăng ký tour sớm với các thương hiệu du lịch lớn. Việc này không chỉ giúp khách hàng có được mức giá hợp lý mà còn đảm bảo chất lượng dịch vụ tốt và tránh  bị quá tải.

“Từ đầu tháng 11 đến nay, đã có hơn 2.000 khách đăng ký tour mùa Giáng sinh, Tết Dương lịch 2012 tại Saigontourist. Số lượng này tăng khoảng 10% so với cùng kỳ năm ngoái,” đại diện Saigontourist bà Đoàn Thị Tranh Trà nói.



(Hình minh họa: Searcher Vn/Vietnam+)
Với các tour nội địa, hiện khách chủ yếu chọn các hành trình tham quan, nghỉ dưỡng ngắn ngày tại Phan Thiết, Nha Trang, khám phá và câu cá trên đảo Phú Quốc, hoặc kết hợp dự sự kiện Đà Lạt - Festival Hoa...

“Tuyến biển đảo vẫn là lựa chọn hàng đầu của du khách. Đơn cử như thời điểm này chùm tour dịp Giáng sinh và Tết Dương lịch 2012 của chúng tôi đi Phan Thiết, Nha Trang, Đà Nẵng, Phú Quốc... đang dẫn đầu về lượng khách đăng ký. Khách du lịch bây giờ cũng đã rút kinh nghiệm và chủ động lên kế hoạch sớm hơn,” Trưởng phòng Du lịch Nội địa của Saigontourist ông Trần Quốc Bảo cho hay.

Ông Bảo cũng cam kết rằng: “Nguy cơ cháy tour hoặc quá tải sẽ không xảy ra bởi mật độ khách được giãn bớt cho mùa du lịch Tết Nguyên Đán đang rất cận kề.”

Ngoài ra, các công ty du lịch cũng đã sớm triển khai các tour dành cho Việt kiều. Theo đó, thống kê của các doanh nghiệp này cho thấy lượng khách Việt kiều về quê ăn Tết sớm rất chuộng các gói tour “Đón Noel và năm mới tại Hà Nội” 04 ngày với hành trình Hà Nội – Khu du lịch Tràng An - Đền Đô - Vịnh Hạ Long,  “Mừng năm mới tại Đà Nẵng, Huế” 04 ngày với hành trình Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Khu du lịch Bà Nà - Huế...

*Tour nước ngoài giá rẻ lên ngôi*

Đại diện Vietravel bà Dương Mai Lan cho biết: “Giá các tour nước ngoài dịp tết cuối năm sẽ không tăng nhiều so với ngày thường. Đa phần các tour được giữ giá, thậm chí một số tour còn giảm hẳn so với ngày thường và giảm nhiều so cùng kỳ năm ngoái do có chương trình khuyến mãi của Vietnam Airlines. Ví dụ như tour đi Anh giá giảm tới 5 triệu đồng so với những tour thời điểm hiện tại.”

Do cuối năm nghỉ lễ ngắn ngày nên khách du lịch có nhu cầu đi nước ngoài thường chọn các thị trường gần như: Singapore, Thái Lan, Hong Kong, Malaysia, Đài Loan, Myanmar, Brunei, Indonesia, Campuchia...



Chùa Vàng ở thành phố Yangon, Myanmar - Ảnh: Tuấn Trần
Thống kê của Saigontourist cho thấy, khách đi tour nước ngoài vẫn chủ yếu nhắm đến những hành trình giá tiết kiệm, phù hợp với thói quen chi tiêu như: Khám phá núi Phú Sĩ - Nhật Bản; chùm tour Hàn Quốc gồm Pusan - Jeju - Seoul - Everland hay Seoul - Nami - Everland giá 15.990.000 VNĐ, tiết kiệm được hơn 3 triệu đồng hoặc Đón năm mới tại Seoul - Nami - Everland giá 19.030.000 đồng.

“Tết năm nay tôi đặt tour cho cả gia đình bốn người đi Hàn Quốc, vì giá cả phải chăng, tính ra cũng không đắt hơn đi trong nước bao nhiêu. Hơn nữa, hai cô con gái tôi vốn mê các diễn viên xinh đẹp của xứ sở kim chi nên chúng rất hào hứng với chuyến đi này,” chị Lan Anh ở Hàng Cháo, Hà Nội chia sẻ.

Không chỉ chị Lan Anh mà nhiều gia đình có điều kiện ở các thành phố lớn hiện nay cũng đang có xu hướng đi nghỉ lễ, tết cuối năm ở nước ngoài, đặc biệt là trong khu vực châu Á do vừa gần vừa có giá rẻ.

“Tính đến thời điểm này, với thị trường gần thì tour đi Hong Kong, Singapore đang thu hút rất đông khách đăng ký. Còn các tour xa có khuyến mãi lớn như Anh, Scotland cũng được nhiều khách quan tâm,” đại diện Vietravel cho biết.

_Nguồn: Tổng hợp_

----------


## ipad

đợi sồng bậy j cao tết toàn đi du lịch

----------


## sacpin

nhìn lóa cả mắt

----------


## tamtre

VN bây j đón tết kiểu tây ghê

----------

